# Anyone know of a guitar teacher around St. Albert, AB?



## breakfast (Jun 16, 2009)

Let me know, I'm interested. Any style at all. Thanks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

No, but you could try here: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/f-services-music-lessons-W0QQAdTypeZ2QQCatIdZ86

This is for Calgary so you may have to change the location. Also, if there is a music studio in your town, that is a place to check out. Regardless of who you contact, ask lots of questions. After all, you're the customer who's paying the bill. Make sure they have a structured teaching system and that they will teach you to read music at the same time. If they don't have these two basic qualifications, my decision would be to look elsewhere.


----------



## breakfast (Jun 16, 2009)

FlipFlopFly said:


> No, but you could try here: http://calgary.kijiji.ca/f-services-music-lessons-W0QQAdTypeZ2QQCatIdZ86
> 
> This is for Calgary so you may have to change the location. Also, if there is a music studio in your town, that is a place to check out. Regardless of who you contact, ask lots of questions. After all, you're the customer who's paying the bill. Make sure they have a structured teaching system and that they will teach you to read music at the same time. If they don't have these two basic qualifications, my decision would be to look elsewhere.


Yeah, I know there are lots of places/teachers in town but I'm just wondering if anyone knows anyone good from experience. All my friends seem to either have great teachers who can't take on more students/don't teach anymore or they're total duds.


----------

